# Winter meet



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

North east area

Lets get one on the go folks.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Snow chance of that Alan....


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

You weren't invited anyway


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> You weren't invited anyway


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

happily have something at the AMDetails unit to keep out the weather. 
al


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

Will go if im home on dates.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I'd go depending on when it is too


----------



## MINI William (Apr 3, 2009)

I would be up for a meet. Depending on where and when Edinburgh/ Fife area would be better though


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

:driver:


MINI William said:


> I would be up for a meet. Depending on where and when Edinburgh/ Fife area would be better though


Not exactly convenient for us northerners, post up another thread :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

MINI William said:


> I would be up for a meet. Depending on where and when Edinburgh/ Fife area would be better though


Keep an eye out on this section for the Fife meet's.
We will be having another one hopefully before xmas so you're welcome to pop along.
Usually held in Fife.


----------



## MINI William (Apr 3, 2009)

AaronGTi said:


> Keep an eye out on this section for the Fife meet's.
> We will be having another one hopefully before xmas so you're welcome to pop along.
> Usually held in Fife.


Brilliant thanks Aaron


----------



## irvine (Apr 4, 2012)

I'd be keen on attending a North east meet if I'm home. :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Lets get the ball rolling

Anyone any suggestions for dates? This a garage or AMDetails do?


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

As stated more then happy to have this in our unit.

Tea / coffe making facilities. Toilets.

If there is cleaning going on we have it all here.

Provblem being we are running out of free weekends as we hold regular open days.

So private meet dates are running low.

Alan


----------



## Callummarshall (Oct 19, 2012)

i'd be keen for something at alans unit want some more am stuff  and be good to have a look!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Me too at AMD, sounds good.


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

MINI William said:


> I would be up for a meet. Depending on where and when Edinburgh/ Fife area would be better though


I suppose it's the North East if you live in Cardiff?


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Without having it at Orkney Performance Detailing's headquarters, that's about as near as it'd ever get to me, so I'll try and work it into my schedule if at all possible  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

Id manage the 1st/2nd of Dec or maybe 8/9th too. 
Whats everyone else's managable dates?


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Saturday the 1st and Saturday 8th are taken.
Sunday 2nd i will be hung over..

Sunday 9th i believe will be free for a meet?

The 1st is a private club day.
The 8th is an open day

But i think the DW members would preffer a DW only day? 

Alan


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

AMDetails said:


> Sunday 9th i believe will be free for a meet?
> 
> Alan


:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi Guys has this been shelved as not seen any updates , thanks Derek


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I believe there was an open day today, unfortunately I was unable to attend due to being skint 

Still keen for something soon though! Anything to give me something to look forward to


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> I believe there was an open day today, unfortunately I was unable to attend due *to being skint*
> 
> Still keen for something soon though! Anything to give me something to look forward to


Its no like you wee guy :lol:

Fit like? :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> I believe there was an open day today, unfortunately I was unable to attend due to being skint
> 
> Still keen for something soon though! Anything to give me something to look forward to


Hi Al what happening , I have just been back onto the site a few weeks as been busy at work for couple of months


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

Away on tuesday till the 9th of jan. 
so could do jan time, least everyone wont be caught up with christmas stuff etc.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Doug_M said:


> Away on tuesday till the 9th of jan.
> so could do jan time, least everyone wont be caught up with christmas stuff etc.


Doug are you working abroad know with 4 weeks trips?


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes this time but usually north sea. 
4x4 rotation


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Skint again this month after going into the back of a saab a few days ago.

Again, is this gonna be a someone's garage affair?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Aye aye al far you been , fit are you up to over Christmas? Was thinking about a meet in spring spoke to Dougm when he was don to visit last week, hope you get the car sorted Al is there much damage?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I cracked my splitter so I took it off and machine polished the scuff out of my bumper. Took it off and there's no damage behind.

I have a £300 bill for the saab however


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> I cracked my splitter so I took it off and machine polished the scuff out of my bumper. Took it off and there's no damage behind.
> 
> I have a £300 bill for the saab however


Al we all learn by our mistakes and you will soon get back on your feet have a good Christmas


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

How about somthing in April? Nicer weather etc.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Aye, where/when?


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

Somewhere you can get a good ice cream afterwards...


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

:lol:

I would say Cullen but I don't own a drive/garage.


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

Ahead of yourself there Al... Never had a biccochi's? 
Brochs ice cream beats ur local  lol.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> :lol:
> 
> I would say Cullen but I don't own a drive/garage.


Need to take out a loan to have an ice cream in Cullen last time I went I kept checking my wallet as I though I had been robbed, place was full oh boy racers in Corsa's


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Need to take out a loan to have an ice cream in Cullen last time I went I kept checking my wallet as I though I had been robbed, place was full oh boy racers in Corsa's


Ha ha! Top banter.

AMDetails unit always welcome for a meeting place. just have to jiggle it around our busy diary?

Mcdonalds ice cream probably closest source of the cold stuff.

Alan


----------

